# Catfish In Bay minette



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It looks like a big ol Lake. Im willing to beat there are some good blue cats lurking in here. Anyone ever heard of blues coming from Bay Minette?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

There are a few but they have signs posted everywhere that say "fishing for residents only".
But I use ti catch bream for flathead bait in there and never had anyone bother me.

Private subdivision type thing...


----------



## Shellcracker78 (Jan 21, 2015)

I've caught a lot of nice eating size blues and channels in that area in the past. I've never seen any signs about private fishing there. Buzzbee's boat launch is under the 225 bridge and scotts landing is just south of there on the causeway. I've caught some big blues out in the main rivers, apalachee, blakely, and Tensaw. No monsters but plenty of 20-30lbers.


----------



## Shellcracker78 (Jan 21, 2015)

The actual Bay Minnette Basin is very shallow. Less than 1' on low tide so be careful.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> There are a few but they have signs posted everywhere that say "fishing for residents only".
> But I use ti catch bream for flathead bait in there and never had anyone bother me.
> 
> Private subdivision type thing...


Those signs where probably put up by locals. Im sure none can own that bay. I just got my drift socks in and Im looking to burn some of these skipjacks up drifting. Not many places in Pcola to drift


----------



## Shellcracker78 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep... That's all 100% public, state owned water.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Those signs where probably put up by locals. Im sure none can own that bay. I just got my drift socks in and Im looking to burn some of these skipjacks up drifting. Not many places in Pcola to drift


I didn't look close enough. Thought it was a different place. 

Yeah, that area is open to all. Be careful though. It's shallow in most of it. I mean shallow like, you can't run your outboard.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Glenn I've been told by several people that the north part of Mobile Bay holds alot of blue's this time of year. But I've never done good their. Even know a couple that fish trotlines on the flats in the winter.

But again, I've never caught shit in the north part of the bay, catfish anyway...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Glenn I've been told by several people that the north part of Mobile Bay holds alot of blue's this time of year. But I've never done good their. Even know a couple that fish trotlines on the flats in the winter.
> 
> But again, I've never caught shit in the north part of the bay, catfish anyway...


Mobile Bay? Blues have a very high tolerance to salt water


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep. Mobile Bay.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Yep. Mobile Bay.


This high water will have the cats pushed way down there


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Bayminette basin is really shallow.. east of 225 is a lot deeper.


We went last weekend and drifted the main river south of cloverleaf with no luck.. Ran over to the mouth of grand bay and marked a lot of fish but never got any hits... Wind was blowing hard though made it hard to drift..... We went yesterday to cliffs to find the parking lot underwater ....

will try again next week.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

FlounderMan said:


> Bayminette basin is really shallow.. east of 225 is a lot deeper.
> 
> 
> We went last weekend and drifted the main river south of cloverleaf with no luck.. Ran over to the mouth of grand bay and marked a lot of fish but never got any hits... Wind was blowing hard though made it hard to drift..... We went yesterday to cliffs to find the parking lot underwater ....
> ...


That pressure will have the messed up until Tuesday then the bite should be on ahead of this incoming front.


----------

